# Long Reef Sunday Dawn



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The weather is falling into place for a Long Reef excursion on Sunday. Launch at 5:30 next to the ramp at Fishermans Beach. Aim is to try the close in reefs and keep an eye out for any pelagic action.

Just a reminder that no bait may be collected within 100m of the low water mark around the headland aquatic reserve (there must be so many squid there  )


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bugger. Something else has come up. Sorry guys.


----------

